# ,  / > Icom >  Re: IC-271

## Culbik

.    icom-271  SSB                .   . 73!

----------


## ic271

30....     , 100%    .
   (     ). . , ,      -(2    .       -....   
     .   \   - .         BF 900     .
 7\9  3\63      -    \....
       , . ic271  ic371. . 10        .
      .   ,  ....




> 


  ,  ( )

*  20 ():*

      5  8     HPL.         .

----------

Culbik

----------


## Culbik

114   162         ssb      ra9ccj

----------


## Gin

https://elektrotanya.com/icom_ic-271.pdf/download.html

http://hammadeparts.jivetones.com/Am...e%20Manual.pdf

  51    .
 ..     .. 

LY5Y   Gin.

----------


## RV9UP

> icom-271    ?


.

----------


## Culbik

! IC-271                .

----------


## Gin

del

LY5Y   Gin.

----------


## Culbik

.

----------

